# Boat Suggestions



## trippcasey (Feb 9, 2017)

We have been putting up for a new (new to us) boat. I sold my old girl today. The 16' boat was just getting small for all of us to go out in since my kids are growing and itching to ride along more. I want a 18' or more no frills bay or flats boat. New or used. If any of you have good advise on what to avoid, I would appreciate it.


----------



## Redman54 (Feb 10, 2017)

I have a '13 198 DLV with a 115 Suzuki and love it. Tons of room for my family (5) to fish comfortably, cruise or head to the beach. It can fish skinny waters and on nice days I'm not scared to go out to CAT with it. It will beat you from time to time if the water is rough, but's its an all around great boat for me.


----------



## mose (Feb 10, 2017)

I have the 218 DLV with the Suz 115 (plenty) and love the room and efficiency of it. It will beat you up sometimes, but for the space it offers I can deal with it. Great for family cruises and fishing.


----------



## trippcasey (Feb 10, 2017)

Anyone have any experience with a Sundance Skiff? 

Or a Frontier? Frontier is made my Kenner. The 180 is a good looking boat. No frills, but still I like it. Reviews on it seem good too. 

I think I cried a little last night when I realized I dont have a boat...lol. I feel...naked...cold...without purpose. HA!


----------



## oops1 (Feb 10, 2017)

I love my Tidewater bay boat.. No complaints so far and zero trouble out of the yamaha 150 FS


----------



## sea trout (Feb 10, 2017)

Cool man!! Boat shopping is fun!!! Be picky! Be picky!!!!! and then be VERY PICKY!!!!

I had Sundance skiff. It's the white with aqua blue vessel in my avatar.
Mine was B20. I ran that boat for ohhhhh 6ish years. I really enjoyed getting around in the skinny water with it! I really like the stability! As in if one guy reelin in somthin cool over one one side....3 other grown men all rush to that side to look and pretty much the boat stays flat!
Mine had 30+ fuel can inside the console...great engineering because it frees up a ton of space for storage or livewell elsewhere. I also appreciated its simplicity.....easy for me to fix stuff.
The cons are mainly the ride. Mine was flat bottom and it was a rough ride. It also doesn't turn sharp while underway. These last 2 statements are probably gonna vary according to the driver. I always run my boats wide open as fast as they can go everywhere. Just the way I am.
My B20 was made more inexpensive than other boats in its class. Mine was 2003 so Idk if that's changed. Mine had lots of plastic knobs and plastic hardware that would break somtimes. BUT...as earlier mentioned the simplicity of this vessel made it easy and inexpensive to replace these mishaps.

Good luck. If you have any specific Sundance ?'s feel free to ask.


----------



## trippcasey (Feb 11, 2017)

Thinking long and hard about getting this one. Frontier 180 w/ a 90hp Yammy.


----------



## Double S (Feb 11, 2017)

I own a Frontier 2104. I could not be happier with the quility and ride of these hulls. These boats are very well built and i think you are getting a lot of boat for your money. The 18 is a perfect boat for fishing the GA coast. Good luck with the decision.


----------



## sea trout (Feb 11, 2017)

Looks perfect from the picture!!!! Very VERY nice!!!!!1


----------



## Grub Master (Feb 11, 2017)

Size matters.  I would think a little larger used boat wouldn't cost much more and the better ride and more room worth the money.  Now is the time to be a buyer. Don't skimp, it's only money.


----------



## trippcasey (Feb 11, 2017)

Grub Master said:


> Size matters.  I would think a little larger used boat wouldn't cost much more and the better ride and more room worth the money.  Now is the time to be a buyer. Don't skimp, it's only money.



18' - 20' is all I want. I am looking long and hard at a Sundance F19 too. I like the Frontier a little better. Nice wide bay boat. That skiff though. Tons of room and great for flounder gigging and the skinny waters I like to play in. Ive only just begun to look. I want to look at Key Wests skiff, and a couple more before I make a final decision. I really dont want to buy the first thing I like.


----------



## Southernhoundhunter (Feb 12, 2017)

Personally, I'd choose 20' over 18'. Especially if you're going to have more than 2 people fishing. That extra 2' makes a world of difference. The difference in the ride is also unreal with an extra 2 feet. 
The best deals to be had are buying used though. I bought a 2009 Tidewater 24' Bay with a 200 Suzuki with 280 hours on it for 15k. The boat blue books for 34k. I waited 6 months to buy to find that deal. Don't get excited and buy just because you want it now. Shop for deals not particular boats. It can save you 5 figures. Just my opinion


----------



## SGACOUNTRYBOY (Feb 12, 2017)

*G3 bay 20 deluxe*

Tripp, I have a 2015 G3 20ft Bay Deluxe. It rides very smooth and I fish all the near shore reefs and very shallow water as well. It has a 115 Yamaha and is very light. I can fish all day on $10.00 to $15.00 in gas.


----------



## Gator89 (Feb 12, 2017)

For saltwater fishing, don't start looking until you get to the 20 feet aisle.  The longer the boat, the better it will ride.

JM2CW


----------



## trippcasey (Feb 13, 2017)

I found a killer deal on a 2015 Boston Whaler Montauk 190 with only 10 hours on it. Its powered by 150hp Mercury on a brand new aluminum trailer. Hmm...


----------



## Redman54 (Feb 13, 2017)

trippcasey said:


> I found a killer deal on a 2015 Boston Whaler Montauk 190 with only 10 hours on it. Its powered by 150hp Mercury on a brand new aluminum trailer. Hmm...



Great boat. Your wallet must be a lot fatter than mine!!


----------



## trippcasey (Feb 13, 2017)

Redman54 said:


> Great boat. Your wallet must be a lot fatter than mine!!



Its a little more than I want to spend, but he said he only wants $35K. The resale value for that boat is awesome. Still...$35k is a pile of money.


----------



## ssramage (Feb 13, 2017)

For $35k I think you can get a lot more boat than any of the ones mentioned. 

Just a couple examples...

https://tampa.craigslist.org/pnl/boa/5975412397.html

https://savannah.craigslist.org/boa/5938049423.html

https://hiltonhead.craigslist.org/boa/5964772251.html

https://jacksonville.craigslist.org/boa/5955420047.html

In that price range, you've got plenty of options...


----------



## trippcasey (Feb 13, 2017)

ssramage said:


> For $35k I think you can get a lot more boat than any of the ones mentioned.
> 
> Just a couple examples...
> 
> In that price range, you've got plenty of options...



Id take a 2015 whaler with 10 hours on the motor over any of those, except maybe the Key West. Thats just my opinion though. I really dont want to spend that much. Id like to stay under $25K. So far Sundance is my favorite. I've been searching the interwebs pretty hard. Im in no real big hurry. Something will tickle my fancy soon enough. Thanks for the links!


----------



## skiff23 (Feb 13, 2017)

I am partial to my 23DLV
 I can fish 4 easily all day long. Skinny water , near shore reefs on a good day and what ever. I even pull the tubes and skiers with ease and have fun for the sun tanners on the front. 150 Suzuki and love it. Great on gas and easy on the wallet.


----------



## ssramage (Feb 14, 2017)

trippcasey said:


> Id take a 2015 whaler with 10 hours on the motor over any of those, except maybe the Key West. Thats just my opinion though. I really dont want to spend that much. Id like to stay under $25K. So far Sundance is my favorite. I've been searching the interwebs pretty hard. Im in no real big hurry. Something will tickle my fancy soon enough. Thanks for the links!



Check out the Sportsman boats too. Seem to be pretty popular. I'd just steer away from a flat bottom as much as possible.


----------



## jimbo4116 (Feb 14, 2017)

trippcasey said:


> 18' - 20' is all I want. I am looking long and hard at a Sundance F19 too. I like the Frontier a little better. Nice wide bay boat. That skiff though. Tons of room and great for flounder gigging and the skinny waters I like to play in. Ive only just begun to look. I want to look at Key Wests skiff, and a couple more before I make a final decision. I really dont want to buy the first thing I like.



I have owned both 21 ft and 18 ft. kenner bay boats.  Hard to beat the ride.  The 18 is a 2 man boat, 3 can fish if you have too.  The 21 fishes 4 pretty good. If you look around yu can find a deal on a used one.


----------



## gulpjuice (Feb 15, 2017)

No frills....

Dusky 18/21 bay (Dania Beach)
http://www.dusky.com/boat

Hanson 23 (Tampa)
https://www.facebook.com/HansonBoats/

Those duskys are hard to beat for the money I had a 203 now called the 227 and put some serious hours on her offshore. Hanson boat I have no knowledge on but look like a necked down version of a C hawk, T-Craft/Privateer....still a beast of a boat for the $$.

Have fun with the search and good luck!


----------



## jtaylor (Feb 15, 2017)

Check out Bulls Bay. They are made by Pioneer and really a lot of boat for the money. I saw several of them when I was at the factory in Walterboro and again at the Charlestown boat show. Very good customer service. The only down side is they don't have a dealer in Georgia but the dealer I am using in SC has been great to deal with.


----------



## Steyr (Feb 15, 2017)

just find a used key west 172 sportsman
make sure it was built after 2002 no wood
nothing to rot...you will luv it !


----------



## Canada Dry (Feb 15, 2017)

Have a scout 175 with 90 Yamaha. Fishes 2 well. 3 a little tight. Boat rides great. Floats in 11 inches.


----------



## Longhorn 16 (Feb 16, 2017)

Check out Hanson boats


----------

